# Improve your German for the WC



## Kidstardust (Aug 28, 2009)

First Lesson: Greeting and Adoption
English German


Hello Hallo

Goodbye Auf Wiedersehen

More to come. It could be funny if anyone try this words and make a video .
More on the Weekend....


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 28, 2009)

I think it might be useful for people to _listen_ to the german words. Otherwise its really hard to speak a foreign language!


----------



## guusrs (Aug 28, 2009)

Rubik's cube --> Zauberwürfel
Gus


----------



## Kidstardust (Aug 28, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> I think it might be useful for people to _listen_ to the german words. Otherwise its really hard to speak a foreign language!



I will do a video on the weekend!


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 28, 2009)

Well I know a little bit of German:

Good morning = guten Tag
Good evening = guten Abend
Good night = guten nacht
Enjoy your meal! = guten appetite
Please = bitte
Thanks = danke
Thanks very much = vielen dank
Your welcome = bitte sehr

How are you? = Wie geht's?
How much does it cost? = Wie macht das viel?
Where is...? = Wo ist...?

Well I don't know anything else XD, whether I'm wrong please correct me, I won't come but I would like learning Deustch (german) too.


----------



## rubixfreak (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## cmhardw (Aug 28, 2009)

@rubixfreak, that video is kinda funny. I like the part "vergessen Sie 'der, die, das,' es gibt nur 'den' "

I hated it in Budapest where I would speak a correctly formulated German sentence, but use the wrong article with a noun :-S

Macht dieses Video nur Lust? Oder spricht manche oder viele Leute wirklich so?

Chris


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 28, 2009)

Gabriel said:


> Well I know a little bit of German:
> 
> Good morning = guten Tag
> Good evening = guten Abend
> ...



Ok, a lot of things are correct, but I corrected the things which were wrong .
I think with these phrases you can "survive" in Germany...



cmhardw said:


> Macht dieses Video nur Lust? Oder spricht manche oder viele Leute wirklich so?Chris



I think its some comedy stuff, but a few people really speak like that. Of course its way too much in this video!

Its actually "macht sich dieses Video nur Lustig" ...
(If you want to be even more correct, a video can't make fun of sth., thats a thing only people could do, but never mind!)

Your teacher, Alex


----------



## Kidstardust (Aug 28, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> @rubixfreak, that video is kinda funny. I like the part "vergessen Sie 'der, die, das,' es gibt nur 'den' "
> 
> I hated it in Budapest where I would speak a correctly formulated German sentence, but use the wrong article with a noun :-S
> 
> ...



Viele Leute sprechen so, vor allem in Nordrheinwestfalen. ;-)


----------



## Erik (Aug 28, 2009)

NRW FTW 
When to use the different der/des/den/dem/die/das are really hard to understand. I mostly just guess or say it a bit mumbling so I just say 'de', I even made a sentence once in which my girlfriend was masculine... In Dutch (only 2) and English (only 1 'the') it's easier 
Some very handy stuff:

Wie bitte? = a sign that you didn't understand what the person said, they'll repeat it again if you say this.

Sprechen Sie Englisch/Sprechst du Englisch? = do you (polite) speak English/do you (informal) speak English? Most young people wouldn't mind if you say 'du' but just to be safe say 'Sie'

Wo sind hier die Toilette? = Where are the toilets here?

Ich lös mein Zauberwürfel ganz schnell! = I solve my Rubik's cube very fast 

Alter! = Dude!

Verdammt! = Damned!

Ich hab kein Duden dabei, den brauch ich nicht = I don't have a dictionary, I don't need it.

Halts maul, pack dein Rucksack und geh mit nach Schwimmbad! = shut up, pack your bag and go with me/us to the swimming pool! 

Ein großes Bier bitte! = a large beer please (you don't need to know the small or medium ones  )

Egal = it doesn't matter/ whatever


----------



## joey (Aug 28, 2009)

Ich bin eine berliner?
Ich Liebe Dich.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 28, 2009)

Erik said:


> NRW FTW
> When to use the different der/des/den/dem/die/das are really hard to understand. I mostly just guess or say it a bit mumbling so I just say 'de', I even made a sentence once in which my girlfriend was masculine... In Dutch (only 2) and English (only 1 'the') it's easier
> Some very handy stuff:
> 
> ...



That would be a great phrase to go along with my only spanish phrase:
Let's go to the beach of death. (I don't know how to spell it, just how to say it)


----------



## Kidstardust (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfo1rjHUrKc
first video


----------



## rubixfreak (Aug 28, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> @rubixfreak, that video is kinda funny. I like the part "vergessen Sie 'der, die, das,' es gibt nur 'den' "
> Macht dieses Video nur Lust? Oder spricht manche oder viele Leute wirklich so?
> Chris



This video is more for fun, but there are several people who speak this way. Its kind of a german slang or idiom.

GERMAN GRAMMER TUTORIAL PART 1:

I = ich
you = du
he/she/it = er/sie/es
we = wir
they = ihr
you = sie

HOW TO CONJUGATE:

lets take a verb : schwimmen (=to swim)

ich schwimme
du schwimmst
er/sie/es schwimmt
wir schwimmen
ihr schwimmt
sie schwimmen


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 28, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfo1rjHUrKc
> first video



Scrubs ?!
EDIT: Its really funny too watch, can't stop laughing


----------



## fnord (Aug 28, 2009)

*correction*



Erik said:


> NRW FTW
> 
> Ich löse meinen Zauberwürfel ganz schnell! = I solve my Rubik's cube very fast
> 
> Halts maul, pack deinen Rucksack und [geh] kommmit [nach] zum /insSchwimmbad! = shut up, pack your bag and go with me/us to the swimming pool!


very usefull phrase btw


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 28, 2009)

How to talk about cubes:

I like your cube. "Ich mag deinen Würfel."

I would like to buy or trade your cube. "Ich würde gerne deinen Würfel kaufen oder tauschen."

I can barely turn your cube! "Ich kann deinen Würfel kaum drehen!"

I love PLL skips. "Ich liebe PLL-Skips."

I carefully applied every single Cubesmith sticker to this DIY. "Ich habe jeden einzelnen Cubesmith Sticker vorsichtig auf diesen DIY aufgeklebt."

Your Stackmat timer has more craters than the moon! "Dein Stackmat Timer hat mehr Krater als der Mond!"


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 28, 2009)

Dude! Lucas Garron's German is still very nice! = Alter! Lucas Garrons deutsch ist immer noch voll gut!

The world record at the 3x3 is 7.08 seconds = Der Weltrekord beim 3x3 ist 7.08 Sekunden.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 28, 2009)

you do know that lucas is german right?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 28, 2009)

joey said:


> Ich bin eine berliner?
> Ich Liebe Dich.



Ronald Reagan?


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 28, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin eine berliner?
> ...




Wtf?!

Kennedy!

Didn't Reagan say " Mr. Gorbatschow, tear down that Wall!"
?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 29, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Aaaah, my apologies. );

I had my presidents mixed up. >.<


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 29, 2009)

Ich liebe die shorn rock. I think that's right. . .


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 29, 2009)

Gabriel said:


> Well I know a little bit of German:
> 
> Good morning = guten Tag
> Good evening = guten Abend
> ...



I think guten tag is "good day".
Good morning is "guten morgen".


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 29, 2009)

Essential, please memorize them:

Dude, would you mind lubing my cube = 
Geneigter Herr, würden sie eine gewisse Abneigung verspüren, meinen geliebten Würfel fachgerecht mit silikonbasiertem Spray zu präperieren?

Could you scramble my cube please? =
Könnten Sie eventuell, falls Ihnen dieses nichts ausmachen sollte und sie nicht gerade anderweitig beschäftigt sind, mein würfelförmiges Puzzle mischen, sodass alle Farben fortan bunt durcheinander gewirbelt sind und ich versuchen kann selbige wieder zu ordnen?

What was your time? =
Und?


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 29, 2009)

This thread reminds me to the first train scene of movie "Top secret". 
Where Val Kilmer learns German sentences. :fp


----------



## Kidstardust (Aug 29, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> you do know that lucas is german right?



I think he knows that. But Lucas lives in America for 9?Years now without speaking oder writing German.???


----------



## Kidstardust (Aug 29, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Essential, please memorize them:
> 
> Would you mind lubing my cube =
> Geneigter Herr, würden sie eine gewisse Abneigung verspüren meinen geliebten Würfel fachgerecht mit silikonbasiertem Spray zu präperieren?
> ...



Best German ever! especially the time sentence...


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



No, he didn't. He said "Mr. Gorbachev tear down this wall."


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 29, 2009)

Erik said:


> Alter! = Dude!


nice!
but don't forget, that Alter can become "Oida" (in Eastern Austria) or "Moruk" (mostly used by immigrants)



KJiptner said:


> Essential, please memorize them:
> 
> Would you mind lubing my cube =
> Geneigter Herr, würden sie eine gewisse Abneigung verspüren meinen geliebten Würfel fachgerecht mit silikonbasiertem Spray zu präperieren?
> ...


there are some minor [formal; orthographic and punctuation] mistakes in it, but it's awesome!!! [but not being used at all except for "Und?"]


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 29, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> there are some minor [formal; orthographic and punctuation] mistakes in it, but it's awesome!!! [but not being used at all except for "Und?"]



What all 3 of them? I need to find and fix those now. Embarassing. And what do you mean by it is not beeing used? I always talk like that.


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 29, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Essential, please memorize them:
> 
> Dude, would you mind lubing my cube =
> Geneigter Herr, würden sie eine gewisse Abneigung verspüren, meinen geliebten Würfel fachgerecht mit silikonbasiertem Spray zu präperieren?
> ...


I didn't understand anything, except "Und?", but it's funny anyway


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 29, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > there are some minor [formal; orthographic and punctuation] mistakes in it, but it's awesome!!! [but not being used at all except for "Und?"]
> ...



it's "Sie" instead of "sie"
präparieren, not präperieren.

? instead of . in the second sentence.

the punctuation mistake is no real mistakes, but I would set one more comma:
..., sodass alle Farben bunt durcheinander gewirbelt sind und ich versuchen kann, selbige wieder zu ordnen.

"Infinitivgruppen" don't have to be started with commas, but it is recommended to so do, I think.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 29, 2009)

would you like to team-bld with me? = lust auf ein team blindsolve mit mir?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 29, 2009)

when does [event] start? = Wann beginnt [event]?


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 29, 2009)

Well today I was waching videos, looking for some "tutorials videos of German" XD. And I've found a good one, it's this:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_n-ywZAIoE&NR=1[/youtube]

I don't understand why it doesn't appear.... anyway, the link is 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_n-ywZAIoE&NR=1
enjoy it!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 29, 2009)

[youtube]7_n-ywZAIoE&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Sep 1, 2009)

world rubik cube championship - wereld kampioenschap Rubik Cube

that`s easy !


----------



## Erik (Sep 1, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Essential, please memorize them:
> 
> Dude, would you mind lubing my cube =
> Geneigter Herr, würden sie eine gewisse Abneigung verspüren, meinen geliebten Würfel fachgerecht mit silikonbasiertem Spray zu präperieren?
> ...



I LOL-ed very hard about this 

My version would be:

Dude, would you mind lubing my cube = Schmier!
Could you scramble my cube please? = Misch!
What was your time? = Könnten Sie eventualls, vielleicht wenn du nich beschäftigt oder sauer mit deinem zeit oder mit mir bist, mir sagen in wie viele Sekunden Sie Ihnen schön drehende, schwierige, komplizierte, wünderschöne Zauberwürfel in die originale position zurückgebracht hast?

@how-to-solve-a-rubix: that's Dutch, not German (Deutsch) in German it'd be like: Weltmeisterschaft Zauberwürfel lösen


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 1, 2009)

Erik said:


> @how-to-solve-a-rubix: that's Dutch, not German (Deutsch) in German it'd be like: Weltmeisterschaft Zauberwürfel lösen




Actually it would be: Weltmeisterschaft im Zauberwürfel lösen


----------



## Erik (Sep 1, 2009)

Egal! Jeder Deutsche einwohner soll wissen was ich mein wenn ich sag 'Weltmeisterschaft Zauberwürfel lösen'... naja... vielleicht nicht wenn sie zu dumm sind um zu wissen was nen Zauberwürfel ist..............:fp


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 1, 2009)

Und da gibt es erstaunlicherweise einige (!)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 1, 2009)

I vote for

Zauberwürfellösungsweltmeisterschaft!

Or at least

Zauberwürfelsweltmeisterschaft


----------



## TMOY (Sep 2, 2009)

Why not "Zauberwürfelschnelllösungsweltmeisterschaft" ? (is it correct ?)


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 10, 2009)

TMOY said:


> Why not "Zauberwürfelschnelllösungsweltmeisterschaft" ? (is it correct ?)



That it is, that it is.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 16, 2010)

Erik said:


> NRW FTW
> When to use the different der/des/den/dem/die/das are really hard to understand. I mostly just guess or say it a bit mumbling so I just say 'de', I even made a sentence once in which my girlfriend was masculine... In Dutch (only 2) and English (only 1 'the') it's easier
> Some very handy stuff:
> 
> ...





Do they even serve small beers in germany? LOL

Ich trinke Bier nicht, ich lös Zauberwürfel stattdessen


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 27, 2010)

Gabriel said:


> Well I know a little bit of German:
> 
> Good morning = guten *morgen*
> Good evening = guten Abend
> ...


man, i'm not even all the way through german I and i got that mistake
EDIT, NINJA'd by like, 7 months


----------



## poller (Jan 21, 2011)

Alex DiTuro said:


> Do they even serve small beers in germany? LOL



here in "bayern" the smallest glas of beer we serve is an half liter. sometimes you can get bockpisse(pils) in 0.3 liter glases.
and yes this 0.5 liter glas is the small.. the big is a "maßkrug" with 1 liter of goods blood :-D


----------

